# Where do you gain weight most?



## sarahe543 (Jun 26, 2019)

Mines all going on my belly. My hips and chest are about the same as when I was 140lb. 
Now 165lb.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 26, 2019)

Mine is also in my belly and a little in my face.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 26, 2019)

Probably my lower half the most.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 26, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Mine is also in my belly and a little in my face.


You have a very handsome face


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 26, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Probably my lower half the most.


Which isn't a bad thing at all!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 26, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You have a very handsome face


Now you have me blushing which is very hard to do!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 26, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Mines all going on my belly. My hips and chest are about the same as when I was 140lb.
> Now 165lb.


It looks nice, actually. I'm sure you're going to get a ton of positive comments (besides mine, of course).


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 26, 2019)

I gain weight pretty evenly all over. I mean, in terms of inches, since I was skinny I have gained a lot more around my waist than anywhere else, but I think measurements like that can be deceiving sometimes. It's more that when I half starve myself, I lose weight from my middle quickest, rather than anything else. 

Over the course of gaining 100 lbs, I've gained around 9 inches to my chest, 15 to my waist and 8 to my hips. Yet my butt and hips are what I most often gets comments about how much they have grown, hah.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 26, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I gain weight pretty evenly all over. I mean, in terms of inches, since I was skinny I have gained a lot more around my waist than anywhere else, but I think measurements like that can be deceiving sometimes. It's more that when I half starve myself, I lose weight from my middle quickest, rather than anything else.
> 
> Over the course of gaining 100 lbs, I've gained around 9 inches to my chest, 15 to my waist and 8 to my hips. Yet my butt and hips are what I most often gets comments about how much they have grown, hah.


Again, that's not a bad thing at all!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 26, 2019)

Primarily around my belly and love handles.  Some on my upper arms, legs and butt, but mostly around the ol' midsection.


----------



## Panzito (Jun 27, 2019)

The fat is distributed proportionally throughout my body. Although in the photos I show a big belly, it is because I usually take them after a big meal. With my almost 40 kilos of weight gain I have noticed that my thighs, my ass, my belly, arms and breasts are now much thicker and softer.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 27, 2019)

I basically look pregnant. I'm breathing in here! This isnt even me when I'm full. Oops!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 28, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> View attachment 132851
> 
> I basically look pregnant. I'm breathing in here! This isnt even me when I'm full. Oops!View attachment 132850



Same. Looks good on you though!

I gain weight on the rest of my body too but mostly on my belly since I had a longlasting prednisone treatment. It's the hardest part of my body for me to accept.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 28, 2019)

I kind of have to accept mine its popped out and doesn't seem to want to go away ☺


----------



## Tad (Jun 28, 2019)

Bellybellybelly *sigh*. (and a bit moobs and back, but mostly a narrow belly. I really think i might have gotten bigger if I liked the fat distribution more.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 28, 2019)

to me... upper boddy definitely. belly and chest probably more than everything else.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jul 1, 2019)

My belly. I wish I could pack some on my butt.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep I wish mine wasnt mostly belly. I can notice it on my thighs they dont so much rub as stick together


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 1, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Yep I wish mine wasnt mostly belly. I can notice it on my thighs they dont so much rub as stick together


You know, that's going to sound like heaven to some.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> You know, that's going to sound like heaven to some.


Yeah I know 
I just look pregnant at the moment!


----------



## Hamham410 (Jul 2, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Probably my lower half the most.


I love how much u have gained, if any skinny women want a fatning sugar daddy give me a message


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 7, 2019)

Progress report. 

I don't think this is going to go away


----------



## nsandru (Jul 7, 2019)

My belly is benefiting most from my weight gain. I used to be thin until my mid 30s, then I gained a lot of weight after an accident. Now I am almost twice as heavy as before the accident.

Since I am almost always shirtless (I cannot control my body temperature and I am prone to overheating even at freezing temperatures) I get often remarks from other people because of my belly. I learned to just ignore them.


----------



## landshark (Jul 7, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Progress report.
> View attachment 132994
> I don't think this is going to go away


 
That is a beauty!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Progress report.
> View attachment 132994
> I don't think this is going to go away



You look lovely.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 11, 2019)

I gain mostly on my belly but I have some fat on my upper arms and thighs.


----------



## Fat-u-up (Jul 12, 2019)

Mine goes on my lower half. My bum and thighs get fat, with a soft belly too. My man-boobs are growing bigger, which makes getting a shirt to fit is becoming a problem.


----------



## lawriesv (Jul 14, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> View attachment 132851
> 
> I basically look pregnant. I'm breathing in here! This isnt even me when I'm full. Oops!View attachment 132850


With respect to this posting, and the one where you contemplate gaining an additional 30 pounds:

Have you been pregnant before your recent weight gain? If so, did you like your protruding belly during that process? Again if so, might your current gaining "project" be a way of getting back that shape, for a time duration of your choosing (rather than the latter portion of 9 months)?


----------



## Jay78 (Jul 14, 2019)

In the kitchen


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 15, 2019)

I've had children and in fact with the last 2 pregnancies I weighed less at the end than I do now. Being pregnant vs being fat are 2 completely different things . I cant account for why my weight mostly sits on my belly.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 15, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I've had children and in fact with the last 2 pregnancies I weighed less at the end than I do now. Being pregnant vs being fat are 2 completely different things . I cant account for why my weight mostly sits on my belly.



Just genetics and wherever our most active fat cells reside. Why does fat accumulate in any particular pattern from one person to the next? It's just a part of what makes the human body interesting.


----------



## Iwant2bChubby (Aug 23, 2019)

Belly, thighs, and butt! Also I'm starting to get pretty meaty love handles as well.


----------



## RyanHayes1984 (Oct 27, 2019)

My belly, my boobs (yes boobs, not moobs...bleh, hate that word), my butt, and thighs mainly


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 27, 2019)

My belly mostly. I’d rather I looked proportional then like and I quote “a basket ball with limbs.” Idk, maybe I’m just more comfortable with the lumberjack fantasy then the beer belly fantasy.


----------



## plumprose (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm 207 pounds and 5'2 and my belly is massive with a growing hang over my thighs


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 6, 2019)

My belly is getting massive! 
This is definitely where I'm showing my gains. (and they're continuing!)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> My belly is getting massive!
> This is definitely where I'm showing my gains. (and they're continuing!)


That is a beautiful belly Chuck!


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 10, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That is a beautiful belly Chuck!


It's getting pretty big, still hungry though!


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

It goes straight to my waist, the traditional old male beer belly


----------



## Loki666 (Jan 5, 2020)

Always in my midsection.


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 29, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> My belly is getting massive!
> This is definitely where I'm showing my gains. (and they're continuing!)


Realized I hadn't updated anyone on my progress. 
Does my sidebar pic show off my physique better?


----------



## Barrett (Oct 30, 2020)

My belly, predominantly.
Although, my thighs have really plumped-up during this gaining phase.
But then, gain 100 pounds in 10 months, and everything gets fat.


----------



## queenarona (Dec 10, 2020)

Belly first, then thighs, then breasts surprisingly! I did not think they could get bigger but they did.


----------



## andre-grenierr (Dec 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> My belly, predominantly.
> Although, my thighs have really plumped-up during this gaining phase.
> But then, gain 100 pounds in 10 months, and everything gets fat.


Félicitation pour les 100 livres gagnées.

Congratulations on the 100 pounds won.


----------



## Mel KM (Dec 11, 2020)

This my first time gaining, and I’ve only gained about 20-30 lbs but it looks like it all goes to my belly and my boobs.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Dec 11, 2020)

mostly my whole body but the lower part gains weight the most (belly and thighs)


----------



## andre-grenierr (Dec 11, 2020)

80 livres en 9 mois en 2001 depuis plus rien. Je suis passé de 230 à 310 livres, tour de taille de 44 pouces à 58 pouces mesuré assis.


80 pounds in 9 months in 2001 for nothing. I went from 230 to 310 pounds, waistline 44 inches to 58 inches measured sitting.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 13, 2020)

just an observation, worthy of this topic. i gain mostly in the belly but there so many ways to gain as people on earth, were, almost... there are some extreme focused gains that no matter how big they get it all goes to the same place and that is how you get bellies like bigcutie ellie (i think that is her name) or with epic boobs like some other models. 

in between there are areas that tend to gain, usually divided in 3 parts. upper. mid section or lower half. any is good as with upper you will get very nice boobs to play with. mid you will get an amazing belly and lower you will have all the ass and hips and cellulite in the world to be happy. 

the other extreme is a super evenly distributed gain which as a man i am not really a fan of. a lady that gains weight in the legs, arms and face. she can get super fat and you will have practically no ass, hips, nor boobs or belly. you will have a lot of softness but i do prefer it in those areas to be honest... now... paradise? paradise to me is one who is in principle bottom heavy, but after certain threshold you begin to get gains in different parts of the body. not extreme but notable. juicyjackie may be a good example. at the beginning she had a nice belly but looked almost like a pear. then, belly good bigger, boobs grew, arms grew, so hot. the same can be said about sadie which even at an extreme pear now is getting some very nice rolls and belly.


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 17, 2020)

Definitely belly is number one. Two, I take a medication with a very specific side effect of breast enlargement in a small % of (just the) males who take it. So the man cans are getting bigger. Third and lastly, I've got these upper inner thigh rolls that are like inverted saddle bags. Not too sexy I guess but maybe the right woman will come along one day with an inner thigh roll fixation.
And, for the record, I do wholeheartedly apologize if this photo is deemed nudity and inappropriate and removed from the thread. The last thing I would want to do is offend even a single reader.
As for why I posted, it does not show any privates and the boxers get hidden under my belly rolls. I just find it the best single pic that shows the 3 places where I gain most, as mentioned above. So it's on topic, and illustrative--to me anyway


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 22, 2020)

You may use it to your advantage, getting seat in a


sarahe543 said:


> Yeah I know
> I just look pregnant at the moment!


You may use it to your advantage. Nobody can be mad at a pregnant girl!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 23, 2020)

Take a guess


----------



## landshark (Dec 23, 2020)

fat9276 said:


> Take a guess



looks amazing!


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Dec 23, 2020)

Belly and legs


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 24, 2020)

fat9276 said:


> Take a guess


Wow, so sexy your belly. ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Billl (Dec 24, 2020)

weight always goes to my belly


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Dec 28, 2020)

My belly and then butt and thighs.


----------



## penguin (Dec 28, 2020)

Butt belly hips


----------



## Van (Dec 29, 2020)

Belly and love handles


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 31, 2020)

I am partial to really big fat thighs. Not that mine are really big and fat, not nearly enough. Not how I would love to have them. If you let me be, I'll have an enormous ass and thighs. But nobody ever let me be. They all poke around, do this, do that. The darn needy human race.
What must one do to get some quiet pace to get enormously fat?


----------



## Barrett (Jan 1, 2021)

EmilyEW said:


> I am partial to really big fat thighs. Not that mine are really big and fat, not nearly enough. Not how I would love to have them. If you let me be, I'll have an enormous ass and thighs. But nobody ever let me be. They all poke around, do this, do that. The darn needy human race.
> What must one do to get some quiet pace to get enormously fat?


I hear you.
If I could find a way to make working for myself a reality, or won the lottery to a degree that I could live on what I'd earn from investments, I'd be fast approaching 500 pounds instead of exerting a tremendous force of will to keep myself under 400.


----------



## 600Bill (Jan 1, 2021)

sarahe543 said:


> Mines all going on my belly. My hips and chest are about the same as when I was 140lb.
> Now 165lb.





sarahe543 said:


> Mines all going on my belly. My hips and chest are about the same as when I was 140lb.
> Now 165lb.


i gain most of my weight in my belly, on my back above my butt and now starting to add in thighs. Love it.


----------



## kilo riley (Jan 1, 2021)

My belly hang which is now an apron. The rolls under my moobs as well


----------



## EmilyEW (Jan 2, 2021)

Barrett said:


> I hear you.
> If I could find a way to make working for myself a reality, or won the lottery to a degree that I could live on what I'd earn from investments, I'd be fast approaching 500 pounds instead of exerting a tremendous force of will to keep myself under 400.



It is a total disgrace to keep that effin' balloon of your belly starved. The belly wants what it wants and people should not stand in your way. How long did it take you to get that amazingly round?


----------



## Barrett (Jan 3, 2021)

EmilyEW said:


> It is a total disgrace to keep that effin' balloon of your belly starved. The belly wants what it wants and people should not stand in your way. How long did it take you to get that amazingly round?


Well, honestly, my current condition has been a life-long nurturing of family genetics. All of the men on my dad's side of the family look like this when they are heavy. My grandfather and his brothers, my dad, his brother (and I would imagine his sons), and me.
My weight has fluctuated, sometimes greatly, since the third grade.

The last time I had a flat abdomen (with no love-handles) was back in 2007, but my weight has increased, then decreased, then increased again since then.

I lost a lot of weight in 2004, dropping from 310 to 192, and kept it off until 2008, when I blew back up, regaining all of the weight I'd lost and adding somewhere around 30-40 more (my scale went on strike at that point, so I had no way to tell exactly how much I regained beyond an extra 30-ish). 
Then I started dropping weight again in 2016 (starting at my highest weight at that point, about 340-350). 
I bottomed-out around 270 near the end of 2019.
Then during Christmas dinner in 2019 I kinda said, "Eff it, I want my belly back," and from that day to October 2020 I gained 103 pounds. 
Work had gotten stressful and highly frustrating in the last part of 2019, which prompted the attitude change/return to form, and I had regained 30-40 pounds by the beginning of April when the COVID lockdowns started. 
I went from walking an average of 10,000 steps a day at work, to losing my job when the plant shut-down permanently, and sitting on my butt, eating my feelings. From there, the 60+ other pounds piled on fast.

I've dropped a few pounds since October since I don't have the same income coming in and can't sustain the daily binges I was enjoying earlier last year.
I'm back at the size that I was in my avatar pic. (somewhere between 350-360.)


----------



## EmilyEW (Jan 4, 2021)

See, that is the thing, on one hand, the story is effed up with losing the job, frustration, etc, on other hand you got a big belly out of it, so it is both Sorry to hear that and Yay, that's really round.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 4, 2021)

I notice my belly grows the most fastest, but recently I am getting bigger in the butt and thighs too. Just surpassed 400 so kind of excited about the increase in my size everywhere. Sort of decided to go for 500, anyone want to encourage me?


----------

